# what would you put in a 10g (besides a betta)



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

So I have an empty 10g now thanks to a water changing accident that killed my two males that shared the divided tank. It was a temporary divide so I have the full 10g again. I've decided I don't want to divide it again, it was a pain in the but with cleaning. So my female is in my old 3.5 and a new male i bought is in her 5g. I'm trying to think of something besides a betta i could put in the 10g. I was thinking either maybe a pair of ADFs or i think i saw someone on here a few months back with a miniature puffer fish in a 10g. Any other ideas or comments? Thanks! And it's good to be back, i think i've been gone for atleast 1-2 months, lol. Works been keeping me busy.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

mollies, they come in all different colors and do well with bettas


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

do you want something to go WITH a betta?


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

no i want something besides a betta  can mollies go in a 10g? i thought they needed something bigger


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

How about a few guppies? Dwarf puffers are pretty cool. They sound like a pain in the hindquarters to care for, though. I researched those a while back.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Guppies are ridiculously over-bred, so are prone to diseases. Mollies do well in a 20 or 30 gallon and prefer brakish water. 

What is the hardness, and PH of your water?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Well there isn't too much that can fit in a 10 gal tank. That's why I only use them for divided betta homes. Mollies would get too big. And unless you can find guppies from a good breeder, you're likely to get really weak ones. Endlers would be cool, but they need hard water. Once you let us know your water parameters we can help you stock the tank.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

what about cory's?


----------



## ZTK412 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fresh Water puffers are usually brakish water. For a 10 gallon tank I would get guppies, platties, or any small tetras with a cory catfish and some snails.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Dwarf puffers are the only true freshwater for life puffer fish, actually. But you are right, normal ones can have quite confusing lives, some needing to go from fresh to full salt to mature properly. O-O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

A large shrimp colony would be cool. Thats what I would do if I was setting up one of my empty 10Gs


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

This isn't a fish, but a syrian hamster or a pair of dwarf hamsters could live in there. 

Tetras like neons or cardinals would work and look cool. Cories need to be in a group of 3+.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

ZTK412 said:


> Fresh Water puffers are usually brakish water. For a 10 gallon tank I would get guppies, platties, or any small tetras with a cory catfish and some snails.


This is off-topic, but I noticed your signature and it says you have a 2 gallon with a comet goldie, they get huge, and prefer a 75 gallon.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Maisy I was thinking the same thing...

Cherry barbs? They are super hardy and you can't really go wrong with them. Or you could do endlers, a more expensive fish though as it is much newer, hopefully their genetics don't get trashed like guppies.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

ZTK has a pond for the goldie, just for ease of mind. It was a temporary thing so no worries. 
I like pygmy cories if you can find those.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright thanks for clearing that up Olympia. I figured that he had something else because almost all real fish keepers know it, if you don't... I wouldn't consider you to even turn my lights on lol.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Olympia said:


> ZTK has a pond for the goldie, just for ease of mind. It was a temporary thing so no worries.


Thanks. I was worried!! :lol:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Neil D said:


> This isn't a fish, but a syrian hamster or a pair of dwarf hamsters could live in there.
> 
> Tetras like neons or cardinals would work and look cool. Cories need to be in a group of 3+.


+1 A pair of Winter Whites would be nice in there.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

On here people think a 10 gallon is huge, but they still limit you a whole lot when it comes to stocking. Really just one big school of fish is best. So if you do neons do like 9, cherry barbs like 7 and so fourth.

You won't be able to do two schools besides bare minimum, and fish don't do good if you do something minimal. So it is better for you to stick with one species.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

kfryman said:


> On here people think a 10 gallon is huge, but they still limit you a whole lot when it comes to stocking. Really just one big school of fish is best. So if you do neons do like 9, cherry barbs like 7 and so fourth.
> 
> You won't be able to do two schools besides bare minimum, and fish don't do good if you do something minimal. So it is better for you to stick with one species.


+10 Just better to stick with one species of fish well maintained rather than two schools barely maintained. 

It is kinda hard for me to wrap my mind around someone thinking a 10 gal is huge. They are the smallest tanks I own. Now a 200 gal, that's a pretty big tank.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess if you've been keeping betta in 2 gallon tanks all this time, you get a 10 gallon and you're like OMG THIS IS HUGE. 
That was me when I got my 15 gallon.


----------

